# Trailer size



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

14' will give you room to grow and is only $200 difference. Storage constraints are the only reason to go smaller. I have one build spot available for end of summer delivery.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I think there are three considerations:
1. smaller trailer fits easier in garage.
2. larger trailer is easier to walk around, and more stable for double or tripple stacks
3. larger tires rotate less and are better for long/hot/fast driving

I have a huge trailer and when it's out of the garage, I love it. However, parking it is a chore.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

All our trailer have 205/75/14 wheel/ tire combo.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

DanOrion said:


> I think there are three considerations:
> 1. smaller trailer fits easier in garage.
> 2. larger trailer is easier to walk around, and more stable for double or tripple stacks
> 3. larger tires rotate less and are better for long/hot/fast driving
> ...


I could be wrong but longer trailers with bigger tires seem to be easier for me to back up... did I mention I'm horrible at backing up my trailer, especially at the boat ramp.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I have a long tongued trailer with a 7x12 foot deck for my 17 footer. The rocker on both ends hangs over but I don't need a longer size. It's just about perfect.
I did have to fabricate some steps at the corners ( removable ) to be able to step up as my wide ass boat hangs over both sides. There is no way I am running a wider trailer though so I adapted, prevailed and overcame.


----------



## rivh2o (Jan 17, 2013)

speaking of trailers, I,m sorry for hijacking the thread carvedog did you get your trailer up from Vegas?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

rivh2o said:


> speaking of trailers, I,m sorry for hijacking the thread carvedog did you get your trailer up from Vegas?


Thanks for asking. I drove down and got it last Sunday. 1,120 miles in 25 hours. I actually enjoyed the drive even if it was a little rushed, but now I have a chance of boating this weekend. Kind of a big ask for someone else to drive, but with the right people it could have worked. The trailer does tow like a dream though, empty or loaded. Surprised a few people going around them at 85 ( in the no speed limit zones, I would never break the law) with trailer.


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

Maneuvering is critical if you plan to boat the main Payette: The pressure is intense backing in at Banks- the looks of disgust, the laughing, the checking your license plate. You need to be ready.


----------



## Entropy (Oct 4, 2021)

Here's my 14ft raft on a 7x12 deck trailer. With the tongue, the total trailer length is just under 16ft, so it fits in my garage. I've had a 16' boat on it and it works just fine, but the ass hangs out a bit too much unless you remove the front crank and move the raft forward a bit.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Backing small raft trailers has been a problem for me. Of course it might be my driving skills set.

I have been told the longer the distance between tow vehicle and trailer wheels the easier the 
trailer is to back up.

If I were to build another raft trailer I would make the trailer bed long and wide enough to put the raft in/on
the trailer totally, biggest tires available and lengthen the tongue as long as the builder thought was wise to do.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

My E-150 is about a half foot longer than spec - 15.5 feet. It's seven feet wide. It fits fine on a 7x12 Iron Eagle.


----------



## FR1DAYx (8 mo ago)

Heres a 6' wide by 10' long utility trailer with a 14' boat and a 10.5' stacked on top.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I use a 9x5 utility trailer with a homemade deck that is 11x8 With this I can easily haul my 15' cataraft, the tubes stick out a bit. The 9' trailer + the tongue length still fit in my garage and fit a standard size parking space. It is nice to load the trailer and keep it secure in the garage the night before a trip. Or to come home late, park in the gaarge and know the bears won't get in my trash or food.

Backing the empty trailer was a challenge since I couldn't see much. Then I found these handy devices... highly recommended. Makes hitching up solo a breeze.








Amazon.com: TruePower 20-1888 Trailer Alignment Kit (Magnet Hitch Line Up Boat Camper) : Automotive


Amazon.com: TruePower 20-1888 Trailer Alignment Kit (Magnet Hitch Line Up Boat Camper) : Automotive



www.amazon.com


----------



## Gchapman (Feb 26, 2018)

One thing to consider that I have shared in other threads is whether or not your deflated boat can reach the ground. I had a boat deflate coming down a mountain pass in the dark, and each bump the back of the boat was rubbing on the pavement. Luckily no major damage, but a few more miles or a little more deflated could have been catastrophic.


----------



## mtrafter (Aug 13, 2007)

*












8x6 bed 14 foot boat ,pull it like 800 miles a week*


----------



## Bbfozzy (7 mo ago)

This is a 5' x 10' utility trailer with a 14' raft on removable platforms








The boat does hang about 2' off each end, but it wouldn't be touching even if there was trailer there because of the rocker in the tubes.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

I spy a new roller. How was the instal process? Looks great!!!


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

Here's my trailer. Only a 8' flat area for my 14' boat. No need to support the rocker. If I had more space I'd have a larger trailer though. You need to be careful how you load a small trailer to get enough tongue weight but it is farther forward then it needs to be in this pic.


----------



## Shaft (Aug 7, 2017)

jeffro said:


> Here's my trailer. Only a 8' flat area for my 14' boat. No need to support the rocker. If I had more space I'd have a larger trailer though. You need to be careful how you load a small trailer to get enough tongue weight but it is farther forward then it needs to be in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 78635


OMG, Amerivan FTW


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

A friend named it the American Dream on Wheels. Love that van.

Somewhat bittersweet that she'll go for sale in a couple weeks. We bought some dirt and don't need to be as mobile. So the van goes and we'll park a camper instead.


----------



## Bbfozzy (7 mo ago)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> I spy a new roller. How was the instal process? Looks great!!!


Initially I thought it was going to be a PITA, but I was pleasantly surprised at how easily it went together and I really like how well it works


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Bbfozzy said:


> Initially I thought it was going to be a PITA, but I was pleasantly surprised at how easily it went together and I really like how well it works


I'd love to install one myself but if I could even source 3" emt locally (which is questionable) it would be extremely expensive to get all the parts for me.


----------



## Bbfozzy (7 mo ago)

3" emt should be able to be purchased at an electrician supply house, I bought mine at Platt for just under $110 for a 10' stick.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Bbfozzy said:


> 3" emt should be able to be purchased at an electrician supply house, I bought mine at Platt for just under $110 for a 10' stick.


I'm in Canada and that shit ain't easy.
Ad I estimate the emt ar over $200if I could fine it. Plus bushing etc and I don't think it adds up for me on this build, even thought it looks amazing.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

cupido76 said:


> I'd love to install one myself but if I could even source 3" emt locally (which is questionable) it would be extremely expensive to get all the parts for me.


What’s your back worth? Ever been to a surgon or chiropractor?


----------



## KJ7KGH (8 mo ago)

CO14 said:


> Hey Buzzers,
> I'm planning on buying a trailer for my raft. It's a 14 footer. My question is: should I buy a 14 foot trailer, or will a 12 footer be adequate? I feel like the 14 footer would provide more safety/coverage for my raft, but the 12 footer might be easier to maneuver into tight spaces. Any thing else I should be considering?
> 
> Thanks!


We have a flatbed that's overall 15', but the platform is 10'x7' and it is perfect. You just need to fit the middle section of the boat, and have enough clearance that the front of the boat doesn't hit the back of your car.

Our round boat is 13', but I think even a 16' would fit fine. I can take a pic of my 13' as it sits on it now if you like.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> What’s your back worth? Ever been to a surgon or chiropractor?


Yeah I'm not against a roller I'm just trying to budget and be cognizant of what's available near me.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

cupido76 said:


> Yeah I'm not against a roller I'm just trying to budget and be cognizant of what's available near me.


Is there a place nearby that sells surplus steel?
What about cyclone fence?

Just thoughts.


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

cupido76 said:


> I'm in Canada and that shit ain't easy.
> Ad I estimate the emt ar over $200if I could fine it. Plus bushing etc and I don't think it adds up for me on this build, even thought it looks amazing.


Why not use smaller EMT? My roller is 1-1/4 EMT and it works fine.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

BenSlaughter said:


> Is there a place nearby that sells surplus steel?
> What about cyclone fence?
> 
> Just thoughts.


Yeah I could look into it. My cursory search didn't come up with anything, and it seems like in the US it seems like that is readily available... which is a large part of the appeal of that system.

I will look into it more.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

cuzin said:


> Why not use smaller EMT? My roller is 1-1/4 EMT and it works fine.


The bushings sold by Whitewater Worthy Equipment are spec'd for 3" EMT. If I could get some that worked with 2" I would probably have already ordered as I can find that locally with ease.

I'm currently leaning towards 1.25" emt and bearings, knowing full well its not the absolute best solution.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

My roller is definitely 11\2" or less. Has worked fine for 20 years. Even rolling my heavy barge.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

BenSlaughter said:


> My roller is definitely 11\2" or less. Has worked fine for 20 years. Even rolling my heavy barge.


Thanks for that perspective. It's doubtful my boat will be fully rigged for transport so I think 1 1/4" would be plenty for my use.


----------



## Heywood (Apr 12, 2019)

@carvedog Any pictures or details on the steps? I have a similar problem when my 16' is on my trailer and I havent come up with a good solution yet.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

cuzin said:


> Why not use smaller EMT? My roller is 1-1/4 EMT and it works fine.


Because the small diameter will bend in the middle and there is less clearance from the axle bracket. If the boat become soft, you can damage the rubber on the brackets.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Heywood said:


> @carvedog Any pictures or details on the steps? I have a similar problem when my 16' is on my trailer and I havent come up with a good solution yet.


Will try in the next few days.


----------



## Koop (Jun 2, 2021)

CO14 said:


> Hey Buzzers,
> I'm planning on buying a trailer for my raft. It's a 14 footer. My question is: should I buy a 14 foot trailer, or will a 12 footer be adequate? I feel like the 14 footer would provide more safety/coverage for my raft, but the 12 footer might be easier to maneuver into tight spaces. Any thing else I should be considering?
> 
> Thanks!













CO14 said:


> Hey Buzzers,
> I'm planning on buying a trailer for my raft. It's a 14 footer. My question is: should I buy a 14 foot trailer, or will a 12 footer be adequate? I feel like the 14 footer would provide more safety/coverage for my raft, but the 12 footer might be easier to maneuver into tight spaces. Any thing else I should be considering?
> 
> Thanks!



Hey Floater! So I carried this 16' rig around, loaded for years on a measly 8'x10' single axle snowmobile trailer, scary no doubt. After 16yrs of that I got the trailer I wanted 5 yrs ago. Personally, nothing beats this trailer regardless of how it's loaded for the road, and it's generally loaded! I go from driveway to ramp. It's not loaded in this pic, new Bimini install







, it may be a tad over kill, but it tows like a dream with the double axel and brake setup. The V-nose makes it easy to load and I can walk around the entire trailer. Rollers on the deck and tail, so I can load this alone, SO how much money ya got, are you going to get a larger boat someday, haul more than one boat, large enough tow vehicle? This is an Aluma trailer...they make a 14' like this, wow are they getting expensive! Best of luck on your decision, have a safe season!


----------



## teartags (12 mo ago)

Don't mean to hijack, but I have a question on rollers: do y'all winch your raft up on the trailer by the front D-ring yourselves? We just repurposed a 8' landscape style trailer. Cut down the door and welded a frame on top to have storage below. We debated on a roller, but it seemed like it would just rip the D-ring off? Our platform is a little high and these are 14' RMR's, so they're heavy as hell.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

teartags said:


> Don't mean to hijack, but I have a question on rollers: do y'all winch your raft up on the trailer by the front D-ring yourselves? We just repurposed a 8' landscape style trailer. Cut down the door and welded a frame on top to have storage below. We debated on a roller, but it seemed like it would just rip the D-ring off? Our platform is a little high and these are 14' RMR's, so they're heavy as hell.












One method...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> View attachment 78935
> 
> 
> One method...


The very best method...


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Heywood said:


> @carvedog Any pictures or details on the steps? I have a similar problem when my 16' is on my trailer and I havent come up with a good solution yet.


We designed the bracket just to hold the step...it was a happy accident that it fit tucked up in there when I was looking for a place to store it. I have one on each side in the front. I was not careful enough when drilling the pin hole to interchange them but I also don't have to walk around the trailer or over the tongue to get one out. I also have a receiver on one side on the back. the other side has lights and license plate bracket.....so there we are.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't care who you are, that right there is pretty darn cool, being an old guy, I've always wished I had a step.. going to have to steal that...


----------



## TXwhitewater (Mar 15, 2014)

I make do with what I have..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

cupido76 said:


> I'm in Canada and that shit ain't easy.
> Ad I estimate the emt ar over $200if I could fine it. Plus bushing etc and I don't think it adds up for me on this build, even thought it looks amazing.


How about chain link corner posts?








2 3/8" diameter galvanized terminal post


This 2 3/8" diameter terminal post is used at the end or corner of each fence line. Typically, terminal posts that are installed in concrete footings are installed about 3' deep, so select your length accordingly. This post is not sold with fittings or accessories. Specifications: - 2 3/8"...




www.ritewayonline.ca





2 3/8" OD


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

BenSlaughter said:


> View attachment 78935
> 
> 
> One method...


This is the way.


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

This is the way we load a fully loaded 16’ raft. I have a 3,500# winch and it works like a charm. 


BenSlaughter said:


> View attachment 78935
> 
> 
> One method...


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

MT4Runner said:


> How about chain link corner posts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm not making the connection here... isn't 3" EMT much wider OD (and ID) than that?

Unless I had a way to turn down the bushings from WWE I don't think that's a replacement for 3" EMT?

My current idea is the gate hardware posted about but with a centre support so the roller is 2 pieces and less likely to sag. 1 1/4" emt or 1 5/8" aluminum tube (1/8" thickness) should both work with some bearings I ordered.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

cupido76 said:


> I think I'm not making the connection here... isn't 3" EMT much wider OD (and ID) than that?
> 
> Unless I had a way to turn down the bushings from WWE I don't think that's a replacement for 3" EMT?


doable with metal tools, wood tools, or even a vise/rasp/elbow grease.



cupido76 said:


> My current idea is the gate hardware posted about but with a centre support so the roller is 2 pieces and less likely to sag. 1 1/4" emt or 1 5/8" aluminum tube (1/8" thickness) should both work with some bearings I ordered.


That center support is going to take some welding. LMK, I could weld a stud 180° from the gate pin to give you a center.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

MT4Runner said:


> doable with metal tools, wood tools, or even a vise/rasp/elbow grease.
> 
> 
> That center support is going to take some welding. LMK, I could weld a stud 180° from the gate pin to give you a center.


I say it more and more these days... I need to learn how to weld.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

cupido76 said:


> I say it more and more these days... I need to learn how to weld.


It's a good skill, one many have tried (and continue to try) and never master, as is evidenced by some of the crap I saw for years running a welding facility.. 

It's not hard, but folks forget to learn the main tenet of welding in a lot of cases
. 
Simply stated:

Melting 2 similar metals together using heat, replacing the burned metal with filler material of a similar metal. 

Welding is NOT buying a welder from Garbage Freight and seeing how much filler material, either stick of wire, one can glop on a joint / seam.. 

Other folks strive for a "pretty weld", many folks have looked at my TIG welds and told me that it's a perfect weld cause it appears to be stacked "dimes".. 

A weld with a nice appearance and the proper filet shape, can be weak. Ugly ass welds can be strong. Appearance has little to do with the integrity of the weld. Penetration, and not over penetration is key in all instances, as well as using the proper welding alloy for the materials being fused. But it is a point of pride with most welders to leave a visually pleasing appearance to the finished weld.


----------

